# Breeding pair of Angels



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I have had my breeding pair in a 20 g for quite some time , they have layed the eggs a couple of times, I even got to the wiggler stage and free swimmers but they ended up getting eaten or they just died. Now the pair are acting kinda weird The female eats ok but dad is not , they both appear healthy, my question is should I give them a time out in community tank?
cheers Laurie


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

I went thru this for about 1.5 months. the dad went blind in one eye so it was hard for him to eat. i wrestled with the idea of shutting down their tank as a couple attempts to breed failed. in the end i put them in with their grown offspring. neither is "happy.". he cant compete for food so if yours is having trouble eating I wouldnt advise it.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks onefishywofish for your input. mods please close this thread.


----------

